# Problem mit: Der Industriegigant 2



## killer89 (12. Juni 2008)

Hi, 
ich hab da ein Problem mit "Der Industriegigant 2"
Der Enginetest startet permanent neu und ich kann das Spiel nicht starten.
Gestartet aus dem Programmordner sagt mir das Programm, dass das Spiel nicht kompatibel zu meiner Graka ist bzw. andersrum...
Ist es tatsächlich so???
System siehe Sig
Win XP SP3 32bit

MfG


----------



## aurionkratos (17. Juni 2008)

Wieso sollte das inkompatibel mit der Graka sein? Ziemlich unmöglich.
Sind alle Sachen (GraKatreiber, DirectX, etc.) auf dem neusten Stand?
Außerdem könntest du mal probieren, das Spiel im Kompatibilitätsmodus zu starten, auch wenn das nicht die Ursache sein sollte - Industrie Gigant II läuft bei mir unter Vista x32 und Vista x64 ohne Probleme.


----------



## killer89 (17. Juni 2008)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum es so sein sollte, alles ist auf dem aktuellen Stand und ich hatte vorher unter WinXP SP2 32bit mit meiner X1900GT keine Probleme, nun wollte ich es auf meinem frisch formatierten Rechner mit meiner neuen 8800GT und WinXP SP3 das Spiel nun spielen, doch es geht nicht... 

*Was haste denn für ein Sys?*

MfG


----------



## aurionkratos (18. Juni 2008)

Mein System


----------



## killer89 (19. Juni 2008)

Hmmm... also ich hab nochmal ein wenig recherchiert und rausgefunden, dass das Spiel seit der Geforce 6er Serie nicht mehr mit nVidia-Karten zusammenarbeitet... mit ATI/AMD hingegen schon... und du hast ne Radeon 
Mir bleibt scheinbar wohl oder übel nichts anderes übrig mir eine neue AMD-Karte zu holen... 

MfG

edit: es sei denn jemand hat ein Workaround, wie ich das Prob ohne neue Graka umgehen kann


----------



## killer89 (6. Juli 2008)

Na toll... Geld investiert in ne HD4870 und es funktioniert trotzdem nicht... Ich werd mir wohl bei Geld und Gelegenheit mal ein kleines Sys zusammenbauen müssen für den IG2... 

MfG


----------



## killer89 (13. Dezember 2008)

Nun hab ich mir System mit PIII, Radeon 8500 und WinME und alles aktuell und sonstigen "Retro"-Komponenten zusammengebaut und es will nicht starten 
Kann mir einer von euch helfen? 

Fehlerbeschreibung: Ich will das Spiel starten und es passiert eigentlich nix... nur eben CD-LW hochfahren und dann is Schluss.... habt ihr Ideen?

MfG


----------



## aurionkratos (13. Dezember 2008)

kA.... gibt es vlt. Patches für das Spiel?


----------



## killer89 (13. Dezember 2008)

Alle ausprobiert  daran kanns eig. nich liegen...

MfG


----------



## Mayday21 (15. Dezember 2008)

Siehe Jowood-Forum, 2. Post:
Startprobleme - JoWooD Forum


----------



## killer89 (15. Dezember 2008)

Danke, werd ich bald ausprobieren 

MfG


----------



## domi96 (22. September 2010)

hey leute ich hab auf meinem 1 jahr altern msi leppi industriegigant instaliert und hatte den selben fehler wie ihr ich hab die datei energytest im installations ordner gelöscht und jetzt leuft das spiel

ps: ich spiels auf win7 64bit


----------



## killer89 (24. September 2010)

Den Enginetest einfach löschen?

Was haste für ne Graka und Treiberversion?

MfG


----------

